# 200SX SE-R Suspension Choices



## ♪♫LooneyTune♫♪ (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been reading the forums and decided that I would start modifying my car with the suspension. I am not a racer and just want my car to handle better for driving on the road. I don't care about lowering the car, either. My car is in the barn for the Winter, so I can start putting together the parts now and install them in the Spring. 

The two basic choices I have read about are changing the shocks/struts and springs or installing a coilover suspension. From what I can understand, the best springs/shock combination is the custom Hypercos and KYB AGXs. 

I can't seem to find a preference for a coilover suspension. The Ground Control, Tien, and D2 all seem to have their fans. As far as I can tell, the Motivational setup was really good, but they do not offer it any more. 

Here is my thinking on this. The Hyperco/AGX are the cheapest, but the coilovers are more adjustable. However, I don't think I need much adjustability, so the choice comes down to the Hypercos and the Tien Basics. If I am wrong here or missed something, let me know. 

Is one better than the other? If you have one of these, could you tell me how you like them? Is the ride very stiff? I have to drive on gravel roads around here. Will this be a problem? 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a D2 suspension with 391/280 [lbs/in] springs. It would be miserable on gravel roads because of the stiff springs.

The choices you have narrowed it down to are both good ones. I have no personal experience with them, but everythig I have read about them is positive.

Lew


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51256

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=63200

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51254

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51259

all you need to know


----------



## ♪♫LooneyTune♫♪ (Jan 19, 2005)

I already read those threads. That is why I chose either the Hyperco/AGX or the Tien Basics. What I want to know is if one is better than the other for me.

I guess you didn't read those threads because I see from your Cardomain site that you are getting GR2/Prokits.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♪♫LooneyTune♫♪ said:


> Here is my thinking on this. The Hyperco/AGX are the cheapest, but the coilovers are more adjustable. However, I don't think I need much adjustability, so the choice comes down to the Hypercos and the Tien Basics. If I am wrong here or missed something, let me know.
> 
> Is one better than the other? If you have one of these, could you tell me how you like them? Is the ride very stiff? I have to drive on gravel roads around here. Will this be a problem?


I can't reccomend the BASICs for gravel use. The front springs are way too stiff, and the dampers are definately set for relatively smooth asphalt. You'd probably have trouble getting the car to turn in.

I would actually say "go with the HyperCo's and AGX's" in your case. The rear springs should be just soft enough for compliance on the rough but the springs should be stiff enough for use on sealed surfaces. You might need to play around with the AGX's a little to find a good settings for the gravel, but I think you'll be able to get better results with that setup than the BASICs.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I agree if the Basics are similar to the D2

Lew


----------



## ♪♫LooneyTune♫♪ (Jan 19, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> I can't reccomend the BASICs for gravel use. The front springs are way too stiff, and the dampers are definately set for relatively smooth asphalt. You'd probably have trouble getting the car to turn in.
> 
> I would actually say "go with the HyperCo's and AGX's" in your case. The rear springs should be just soft enough for compliance on the rough but the springs should be stiff enough for use on sealed surfaces. You might need to play around with the AGX's a little to find a good settings for the gravel, but I think you'll be able to get better results with that setup than the BASICs.


Thanks. That is exactly what I wanted to know!

Anyone out there with the Hyperco springs that has driven on country gravel roads?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

♪♫LooneyTune♫♪ said:


> I already read those threads. That is why I chose either the Hyperco/AGX or the Tien Basics. What I want to know is if one is better than the other for me.
> 
> I guess you didn't read those threads because I see from your Cardomain site that you are getting GR2/Prokits.


reason i got GR2's was because the orginal plan was to replace my stocks with stock springs.

i then emailed/pm mike kojima curious about lowering with the gr2 and what he recommened if you didnt read the recent post about the PM i had with kojima. so i went ahead and posted it for you to read below.. \/



morepower2 said:


> LIUSPEED said:
> 
> 
> > morepower2 said:
> ...


besides my set up is only temporary while i get my car repaired and then order my 1200 dollar tein SS set up.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Try a sway bar set too. That will help your handling a lot.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have a b14 lower tie brace ( love those things ) ... and a b14 front and rear strut tower bar.. i assume a front and rear sway bar will make my handling massively awesome ?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i have a b14 lower tie brace ( love those things ) ... and a b14 front and rear strut tower bar.. i assume a front and rear sway bar will make my handling massively awesome ?


Or they can screw your setup all to hell. Be careful with where and when you use antisway bars. They're nice for fine tuning suspension settings, but they also have the side effect of transferring significant amounts of load to the outside wheel during cornering.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would imagine coilovers to ride smoother on shitty roads than an aftermarket spring/shock setup.

IMO, once you toss the stock setup, you can forget about smoothness no matter what you get. Nothing will ride as smooth as the stock "comfort" suspension. 

Aftermarket companies aren't interested in selling a "more comfey" set of springs, they're interested in marketing lowering springs and stiffer springs and both of those are only going to worsen the ride comfort. 

now, I've never tried the hyperco springs, so I don't know how they ride. I know that Tiens are supposed to ride pretty great though. IMO. The ride is going to be "similar" no matter which of those 2 you choose. I would choose on quality and ease of use.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I would imagine coilovers to ride smoother on shitty roads than an aftermarket spring/shock setup.


Why? If the springs on the "spring/shock" setup are the same rate, have the proper free length, and are paired with suitable dampers, there should be no reason why the height-adjustability of a "coil-over" setup would make it better on poor road surfaces.



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> IMO, once you toss the stock setup, you can forget about smoothness no matter what you get. Nothing will ride as smooth as the stock "comfort" suspension.
> 
> Aftermarket companies aren't interested in selling a "more comfey" set of springs, they're interested in marketing lowering springs and stiffer springs and both of those are only going to worsen the ride comfort.


I wouldn't be too sure about that. The 300lb(f)/in front springs are a bit stiff that come with the, but more and more companies are coming out with comfort-oriented aftermarket springs. The best example for us would probably be the Tein H.techs, mostly because Tein has applications for our cars. Just from looking at the spring rates, I think I can say that would feel pretty good on crappy roads.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> The 300lb(f)/in front springs are a bit stiff that come with the, but more and more companies are coming out with comfort-oriented aftermarket springs.


That should be "The ~300lb(f)/in springs that seem to be popular for B14 suspension kits do feel a bit stiff at times, but more and more..."

Sorry.


----------



## praedet (Jan 1, 2004)

I have the B-14 Hypercos with shortened Konis. This was installed in October. While doing this, I installed the Motivational mounts in the back, all new OEM mounting hardware (READ: rubber, so soft), new control arms with Energy bushings, and bent the rear beam to 0 toe. This set-up rides within 2% of the feel of the stock setup over bumps. It feels better over undulations, especially at high speeds. So far I have been on my winter tires only with this set-up, but there hasn't been a single corner that I can't more than double the marked speed. An example would be a 90 degree corner marked 10 mph. I used to enter (on summer tires and stock suspension) at about 15 mph and come out at about 20 mph, about 8/10ths for that set-up. With my new set-up, on a 40 degree day with winter tires I could enter between 35 and 40 and exit at 45 with a nice drift, about 8/10ths again. (Gotta love winter tires) The only draw-back I have noticed, and I don't remember if this ever happened with the stock set-up, is in sub 0 degree F temperatures, there was some creaking. I don't remember that, but my car also always makes more noise in low temps.

Oh yeah, this rides better than the Tein SS set-up for everyday and seems to corner just as hard. You do loose the ability to "slam" the car, and it is not as easy to adjust dampening. It lowers the car 1" in the front and 3/4" in the back.

*SUMMARY:* B-14 Hyperco/Koni and OEM mounting
Pros: Near OEM ride-quality, MUCH, MUCH better handling  
Cons: Not the least expensive route, lack of height adjustability (not a problem for me because I prefer ride and handling over looks  )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I've heard good things about setups that use shortened struts. The shorter struts make it. But where can you get a set anymore? Motivational gave up on us.


----------



## praedet (Jan 1, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Well, I've heard good things about setups that use shortened struts. The shorter struts make it. But where can you get a set anymore? Motivational gave up on us.


Talk to Steve (98sr20ve) on the sr20 forums. He'll hook you up...
Ted


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

praedet said:


> Talk to Steve (98sr20ve) on the sr20 forums. He'll hook you up...
> Ted


And if he's too busy or if you feel more comfortable dealing with a bigger place, you can always go to TrueChoice. They have the equipment, can get the parts, and really seem to know what they're doing.


----------

